# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Biegunka po piwie

## Czajna

Witam, ostatnio po wypiciu piwa, głownie w ciagu dnia rano budzą sie  i mam straszną biegunke i ból brzucha. taki problem pojawił mi sie niedawno, nigdy nie miałem takiego problemu. prosze o porady jak sie tego pozbyć

----------


## Robbik

Myślę, że to jeden z objawów kaca. Najzwyczajniej pewnie za dużo piwa :Smile:  Teraz jest ciepło, pić się chce, zimne piwko jest super, ale trzeba się liczyć ze skutkami. Jesli chcesz w przyszłości tego uniknąć polecam Alcovit, skutecznie usuwa toksyny z organizmu, nie pozwala żeby alkohol wniknął do krwi, tylko musisz zaraz po zakończeniu picia pamiętać żeby go wypić i rano powinno być ok.

----------


## Suplago_pl

Po jednym piwie trudno mówić o kacu,prędzej jest to niestrawność,czyli połączyłeś piwo z czymś co Ci zaszkodziło i dlatego takie objawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Objawy te ciagle utrzymują mi sie. Miałem raz jakimś grypę żołądkowa i tak juz ciagle mam biegunke  po ciężkim jedzeniu z grilla lub innych. Moze użyć jakiś leków na usunięcie toksyn albo ma wspomaganie jelit

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przy takich objawach to najlepiej pójść do lekarza bo to może być coś poważniejszego, ja na biegunkę to ratuję się acidolackiem, elektrolitami ale to w wypadku wirusówki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybierz się do lekarza. Przy biegunce najważniejsze jest nawodnienie i probiotyki w celu odbudowy właściwej mikroflory jelit. Stosuj płyn nawadniający np. orsalit, który zawiera niezbędne elektrolity, mi już nie raz przy takich problemach pomógł.

----------


## iwanka

Przy każdej biegunce probiotyki to podstawa, należy je przyjmować przez dłuższy czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też biorę zawsze probiotyk (choćby wspomniany acidolac) tak na wszelki wypadek, zaszkodzić na pewno nie zaszkodzi, trzeba pamiętać żeby się dobrze nawadniać

----------


## kubiśka2000

Ja z kolei podaję go swoim dzieciom, te misio tabletki smakują im najlepiej.

----------


## igidi

skoro te objawy masz już jakiś czas to musisz pójść z tym do lekarza. innej opcji nie widzę.

----------


## dagaada

A dlaczego zakładasz że to przez piwo ?

----------


## Nie pagorzarejestrowany

Po Zywcu zawsze jest sraka i ju.Tak to dziadostwo poprostu robia.Woda ze studni,proszek na kolor,proszek na smak,proszek nazapach i proszek na piane.Troche konserwantow,zeby szybko nie skislo i od toc-super browar.Nic tylko polecic.Rzecz tyczy sie juz dzis wiekszosci browarow produkujacych piwa masowo.

----------


## Pagor

TAK TAK Panie i panowie kolega ma racje.Dzis piwa sie juz nie warzy (gotuje) jak przed laty.Pracowalem kiedys sezonowo w Tyskim Browarze i jest tak: woda z jakiegos ujecia kolo Mikolowa o nazwie Gronie.Zwykly odwiert jak studnia glebinowa a potrm pan technolog zywienia (glowny browarnik) przynosil zestaw zafoliowanych proszkow.A to jeden na smak,drugi na kolor,trzeci na piane dontego kupa jakis konserwantoe typu sacharynian sodu,benzoesan potasu i cyklaminian juz nie wiem czego srodki przeciwbiegunkowe i jakis smierdzacy spirytus.Jak sie pomieszalo to dawal to takim debilom (pseudosensoryki) i pytal czy ok czy czegos dosypacJak nie bylo pozadanej goryczki to zolty proszek (sproszkowana zolc bydleca)zalatwial sprawe.Do tego jeszcze jakies dziadostwo wygladajace jak gruboziarnisty cukier i wio do butelek.I jak nie miec biegunki czy zgagi po wypiciu 4-packa!!!!!!

----------


## Azael

Sam jesteś żółć bydlęca bo takie pierdoły piszesz o piwie, widać ze zamiatałeś wokoło kadzi i o warzeniu piwa wiesz tyle co ja o twoim zamiataniu. Te proszki co wsypywali to chmiel i inne dodatki smakowe może być i jakaś chemia. A jak twoim zdaniem wygląda chmiel co przywozi gościu tirem do browaru szyszki?

----------

